# Help neded in finding product



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I have searched high and low for someone who sells this mirror, if anyone has seen one please let me know, Anne


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

annetony said:


> I have searched high and low for someone who sells this mirror, if anyone has seen one please let me know, Anne


I wouldn't bother Anne. It's not a very good one. I can't see anything in it.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Sorry it wont add the picture I give up


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

It reminds me of a story of an officer on a recruit coarse and he was on room inspection.

He was a right git and always found something wrong with your room even if it was sparkling.

Anyway one morning he goes into this recruits room and looks around. Goes over the ledges and skirting boards with his white gloves. Looks at the bed pack and checks the sink area.

He shouts over to the recruit and says "How come every time I look in this mirror I see S**T ?"

The whole corridor erupted in laughter... When he finally realised what he had said he stormed out. They paid for their laughter later on..

Johnny F


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

annetony said:


> Sorry it wont add the picture I give up


Is the piccie too big? That's the usual reason if it sulks.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

yep it was too big, got it sorted now its on   

Anne


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Brilliant!!! Put my name down for one :wink: 
Annie


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Billy Smarts Circus, look in fun fair section!!! (Hall of Mirrors)


:BIG:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Billy Smarts Circus, look in fun fair section!!! (Hall of Mirrors)
> :BIG:


But be VERY careful with the product code number. Some of them work the other way round!!!


----------

